# Opinion on ultrasound



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

I went to the doctor with a sore throat on the right side. A nodule was noticed above my collarbone near my thyroid. Labs completed was TSH, T3 and T4. I do not have copies of these, but the nurse said they were normal. I had an ultrasound completed. The report says:

The right lobe measures 6.5 x 1.8 x 1.7 cm. There is a dominant nodule in the lower pole of mixed echogenicity, 3.3 x 2.1 x 2 cm. A few tiny nodules measuring approximately 2 mm each are seen in the upper pole. There is a nodule in the isthmus measuring approximately 6x6 mm.

The left lobe is measuring 4.4 x 1.2 x 1 cm, and shows a few small nodules. The largest of these is cystic in the lower pole and measures 8 x 5 mm. Above this is a nodule measuring 7.5 x 6.4 mm. Two other smaller nodules measuring 3-4 mm each are present.

My doctor want to monitor them for a while. No other testing yet. I am worried because my sister was diagnosed with stage 4 papillary thyroid cancer.

Any opinions would be appreciated....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

llhg71 said:


> I went to the doctor with a sore throat on the right side. A nodule was noticed above my collarbone near my thyroid. Labs completed was TSH, T3 and T4. I do not have copies of these, but the nurse said they were normal. I had an ultrasound completed. The report says:
> 
> The right lobe measures 6.5 x 1.8 x 1.7 cm. There is a dominant nodule in the lower pole of mixed echogenicity, 3.3 x 2.1 x 2 cm. A few tiny nodules measuring approximately 2 mm each are seen in the upper pole. There is a nodule in the isthmus measuring approximately 6x6 mm.
> 
> ...


Oh, yikes!! Watch what, I am wondering. Oh, please insist on FNA. The one w/mixed echogenicity is very suspicious. Not to mention nodules in the clavicle/neck area.

Does your doc know your sis had papillary cancer? Do not delay. Demand further investigation. I would also get RAIU; they are much better than ultrasound which has it's limitations.

http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/papillary.html

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

Nodules http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html

Nodules http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1665239/

I am so sorry for what brought you here but wish to welcome you and I hope I and others can provide the impetus for you to seek out further investigation even if it means going to an ENT or Oncologist....................whatever it takes.

Just don't take a chance! I pray to God your sister is recovered??


----------



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thankfully my sister did recover. I have called my doctor and requested a referral to the same surgeon that discovered her cancer. Hopefully I can get some piece of mind.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

llhg71 said:


> Thankfully my sister did recover. I have called my doctor and requested a referral to the same surgeon that discovered her cancer. Hopefully I can get some piece of mind.


I am so so glad you are taking this step. I and others will be waiting on tenterhooks to hear from you!

What very good news about your sis. I am grateful.


----------



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

I received a copy of my labs. Here they are: FT4 .8 (.6-1.1) and TSH 1.1 (.3-5.6). My labs seem to be normal according to the ranges. Any opinions??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

llhg71 said:


> I received a copy of my labs. Here they are: FT4 .8 (.6-1.1) and TSH 1.1 (.3-5.6). My labs seem to be normal according to the ranges. Any opinions??


According to the ranges, your labs look good. Wonder why the doc did not do the FREE T3 (triiodothyronine)


----------



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not sure why. My regular doctor ran these. I have an appt. with an Endo. on 05/03. Hopefully he will do more testing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

llhg71 said:


> I'm not sure why. My regular doctor ran these. I have an appt. with an Endo. on 05/03. Hopefully he will do more testing.


I hope so; do you need my little list of tests? Let me know!


----------



## seastan67 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi there, your Nodules sound very similar to mine in size and I have recently had my left thyroi removed and am waiting on the histology report. NEVER let this doctor tell you to watch it, you have to many nodules that are to big to ignore. As Andros has said demand an FNA, but even this is not full proof, as in my case it showed benign but becuase of the clinical findings on the ultrasound they decided to take it out. You sometimes have to be pushy to get things done so remember to be a little demanding while in front of your ENT otherwise they will just put things off , thats been my experience anyhow, good luck, by the way its 8 days post surgery for me and I am feeling so much better, didnt realise how sick my thyroid was making me. With your family history its a must that you have your problem fully investigated. good luck keep us all posted.hugs4


----------



## Conniej83 (Apr 23, 2011)

My last ultrasound sounds so much like yours. Along with two nodules which are mixed echogenicity and my whole remaining thyroid lobe is mixed echogenicity too. Mine is really bothering me and it hurts too. I will be having another ultrasound done this week . I am hoping to have it removed because it hurts and I am having trouble swallowing too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Conniej83 said:


> My last ultrasound sounds so much like yours. Along with two nodules which are mixed echogenicity and my whole remaining thyroid lobe is mixed echogenicity too. Mine is really bothering me and it hurts too. I will be having another ultrasound done this week . I am hoping to have it removed because it hurts and I am having trouble swallowing too.


Hi there Connie!!







Don't you think RAIU would be better? Ultrasounds do have their limitations.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

Nodules http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html

Nodules http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1665239/


----------



## Conniej83 (Apr 23, 2011)

Eleven years ago I had my left lobe and my isthmus removed due to suspicious cells. Came back benign since then I have been on thyroid replacement in hopes of keeping my remaining lobe shut down. It isnt working it has grown over 2cm and now has two nodules. I had an ultrasound seven months ago and a biopsy. I dont want to live in limbo all the time, my first surgery was a breeze so I would rather have it out and get on with my life.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Conniej83 said:


> Eleven years ago I had my left lobe and my isthmus removed due to suspicious cells. Came back benign since then I have been on thyroid replacement in hopes of keeping my remaining lobe shut down. It isnt working it has grown over 2cm and now has two nodules. I had an ultrasound seven months ago and a biopsy. I dont want to live in limbo all the time, my first surgery was a breeze so I would rather have it out and get on with my life.


I could not agree more and you "will" get on w/your life!

We are here for you at all times.


----------



## Conniej83 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have an appointment with the surgeon that did my first surgery next friday. Had ultrasound yesterday and nothing had changed so because of the size of my thyroid they are referring me to a surgeon. I am nervous about surgery but I am sure looking forward to feeling better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Conniej83 said:


> I have an appointment with the surgeon that did my first surgery next friday. Had ultrasound yesterday and nothing had changed so because of the size of my thyroid they are referring me to a surgeon. I am nervous about surgery but I am sure looking forward to feeling better.


Wow!!! Please let us know what transpires here! So the same surgeon that did the first surgery is not doing this one?


----------



## Conniej83 (Apr 23, 2011)

No the same surgeon is doing this one. Which is good he did a good job the first time, my scar is really faint. The Hubby feels better that he is doing this one because I survived the first one.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Conniej83 said:


> No the same surgeon is doing this one. Which is good he did a good job the first time, my scar is really faint. The Hubby feels better that he is doing this one because I survived the first one.


I sure hate that you have to go through this again. I am most usually very much in favor of taking the whole gland the first time. There are exceptions but they are few.

Please let us know when it is set up so we can be with you in spirit, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

llhg71 said:


> I went to the doctor with a sore throat on the right side. A nodule was noticed above my collarbone near my thyroid. Labs completed was TSH, T3 and T4. I do not have copies of these, but the nurse said they were normal. I had an ultrasound completed. The report says:
> 
> The right lobe measures 6.5 x 1.8 x 1.7 cm. There is a dominant nodule in the lower pole of mixed echogenicity, 3.3 x 2.1 x 2 cm. A few tiny nodules measuring approximately 2 mm each are seen in the upper pole. There is a nodule in the isthmus measuring approximately 6x6 mm.
> 
> ...


I had my first visit with my endo.... He seemed very knowledgeable. He informed me that the first step was to have an FNA completed. So I have an appointment to do this next week and a second appointment for the results the week after next.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

llhg71 said:


> I had my first visit with my endo.... He seemed very knowledgeable. He informed me that the first step was to have an FNA completed. So I have an appointment to do this next week and a second appointment for the results the week after next.


Thank God and it is soooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you. Please do let us know how this turns out.

I think you got a good endo. I am impressed about the FNA so quickly.


----------



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

llhg71 said:


> I went to the doctor with a sore throat on the right side. A nodule was noticed above my collarbone near my thyroid. Labs completed was TSH, T3 and T4. I do not have copies of these, but the nurse said they were normal. I had an ultrasound completed. The report says:
> 
> The right lobe measures 6.5 x 1.8 x 1.7 cm. There is a dominant nodule in the lower pole of mixed echogenicity, 3.3 x 2.1 x 2 cm. A few tiny nodules measuring approximately 2 mm each are seen in the upper pole. There is a nodule in the isthmus measuring approximately 6x6 mm.
> 
> ...


I had my biopsy today. He took 4 samples of my main nodule which is hasn't grown any since the last ultrasound. I am a little sore and it hurts a little when I swallow. So I am using the advice of ice and pain medication.explode


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

llhg71 said:


> I had my biopsy today. He took 4 samples of my main nodule which is hasn't grown any since the last ultrasound. I am a little sore and it hurts a little when I swallow. So I am using the advice of ice and pain medication.explode


Yes; mucho ice.....................it helps a lot! I am sorry you had to endure this.

Did they say when you might receive the Pathology report?


----------



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have an appt. on wednesday to go in and get the results.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

llhg71 said:


> I have an appt. on wednesday to go in and get the results.


Well, please let us know if you wish to do so. And I hope for you the best of all possible outcomes.


----------



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

llhg71 said:


> I went to the doctor with a sore throat on the right side. A nodule was noticed above my collarbone near my thyroid. Labs completed was TSH, T3 and T4. I do not have copies of these, but the nurse said they were normal. I had an ultrasound completed. The report says:
> 
> The right lobe measures 6.5 x 1.8 x 1.7 cm. There is a dominant nodule in the lower pole of mixed echogenicity, 3.3 x 2.1 x 2 cm. A few tiny nodules measuring approximately 2 mm each are seen in the upper pole. There is a nodule in the isthmus measuring approximately 6x6 mm.
> 
> ...


I went to the Endo. yesterday and he told me that my biopsy was benign. Yea!! So now I go back in 4 months to have an ultrasound to see if it has grown.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

llhg71 said:


> I went to the Endo. yesterday and he told me that my biopsy was benign. Yea!! So now I go back in 4 months to have an ultrasound to see if it has grown.


What absolutely wonderful news!! Hope you are celebrating! Thank you for letting us know.

I know you are relieved.


----------

